# New lighted switch stand



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Got the new lighted switch stand Friday in the mail from south bend signal. Works great and looks great on the layout. Paid a dollar extra and had the round target installed also. Having a Blizzard today will let you know how it survives under 24+ inches of snow. Brass construction locking lever has a very positive action. Will be ordering allot more of these for sure. Jack


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Pictures of the new stand in place? (Hopefully not with 24" of snow on top)


----------

